# Man... I'm not making good progress



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

One day in and he's already 2013 national champion?? I've only managed to train once this year so far, much less title, much less compete.

And I can't wait to meet the "Execututive Board". 

Did the editors quit?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

lol Opps :wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You better get with the program, Hunter! 

Execututive Board - And Executive board made up of people with extra intuitive abilities and poor proof reading skills.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahaha... oppsie!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Who is he-I don't know anyone-don't get the magazine anymore


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Didn't notice that. I put my mag in my case to read at my parents last night but instead had to fix computer problems for them and never got to look at it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Just a typo, obviously.. But I will say they are an awesome team to watch.. And very dedicated..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

G-burg said:


> Just a typo, obviously.. But I will say they are an awesome team to watch.. And very dedicated..


TWO typos... on the *cover*. I have a vision in my head of a seasoned editor hitting an intern with a rolled up copy of the magazine yelling "PHOOEY ON THIS, BAD INTERN!" while the intern whimpers "I'm sorry" and stares at the floor


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> TWO typos... on the *cover*. I have a vision in my head of a seasoned editor hitting an intern with a rolled up copy of the magazine yelling "PHOOEY ON THIS, BAD INTERN!" while the intern whimpers "I'm sorry" and stares at the floor


LOL Hunter!! 
Maybe the execututave board was so excited to get out their first issue, there was no intern or edit screening. Now Marty has pressure on him to live up to the prediction!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well A+ on communication and C on editorial skills so far! lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Someone did a terrible job with proof reading this time around. OOPS.

I didn't notice either. I went back to the results pages. That is always where I look first and then started to read a little bit about the world team.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well if 2 typos on the cover by the new company handling the magazine is all people have to complain about now...I guess we are doing ok... 

This is just the second issue they have done, I'm sure they will get the bugs ironed out.....


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

schh3fh2 said:


> Well if 2 typos on the cover by the new company handling the magazine is all people have to complain about now...I guess we are doing ok...
> 
> This is just the second issue they have done, I'm sure they will get the bugs ironed out.....



I think the organization will improve greatly, with what we have seen so far, Frank.

Improved communication, and a multitude of other things you guys have in store should go a long way toward re-aligning the organization.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That and possibly an influx of new members from another organization that they've all resigned from. Challenging year ahead for sure.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I, for one, was just excited to see mine and my dogs name in the magazine! (of coarse along with other great people their dogs that I have met over the last year).


----------

